# bloods low?? why??



## Finnsmummy (Jul 3, 2011)

Hay
So i have g.diabetes and i have set myself on a good diet but since iv started i havent had a reading over 5.8.
The d.nurse said up to 7.8 is ok and anything over is a no no but i havent even got near it.
My g.t.t result was 8.9 and 4.8 before drink.
Its just seems really weird that it seems to be so well behaved  
They want me in for countless clinics ,scans, doctors,midwifes etcetc over the next couple of months .
Is it a bad thing to allways have lower results???
Today i had a chesse sarnie whole wheat bread) and a small bag of ready salted (18g) chrisps and a digestive and apple for lunch and after an hour it was 3.9???? and i had just been sat out in the shade enjoying watching my son and husband playing on the grass. 

I know i should be happy they arnt really high but it just worrys me they allways seem so low? Most times its only in the 4's even after main meals

Any one else know the  same thing????????? any help would be great xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 3, 2011)

If I didn't know better I'd say you weren't diabetic at all with those numbers - it sounds as though your pancreas is able to cope quite happily and keep you within normal ranges. I'm surprised that they diagnosed you on the basis of an OGTT of 8.9 - normally the diagnosis reading is over 11.0 - but maybe the criteria are different for gestational diabetes. I would say that you shouldn't worry about levels such as these, a non-diabetic person would be somewhere between 3.5 and 6.5 most of the time.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 3, 2011)

Hiya - have they got you on any medication for the diabetes? - just wondering if it's cranked up a bit too high.

But also - where are you in your pregnancy?  Cos there are stages when everyone (diabetic) usually goes high and others when they go low.

You do get more scans and checks and stuff when you are diabetic - it's all entirely normal - so don't let it frighten you, just take pleasure in the number of extra times you get to see your baby before it's born - lots of other oridinary mums must be dead jealous, I bet!


----------



## Finnsmummy (Jul 3, 2011)

Hay  thanks for the replys

Im 29 weeks this tuesday and im not on any meds 
I had g.d with my last pregancy and y son was born at 6lbs 2 and he was tiny with no effects at all from it.
Just makes me wonder if i really am ,or i just cant drink gloucos drinks lol

I am very lucky , had a growth scan friday just gone and got the double check it was a girl  
Get another scan on the 27th of this month , i really cant bash the nhs they really are doing a lot lol


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats great then, they sound like normal sugars for a non diabetic! Your next GTT test will prob be a lot lower with results like these.  6lbs 2 is brilliant! I had my growth scan last week too and double checked its a boy! No mistaking ha ha! 

Keep going!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 4, 2011)

Think the 'usual' pattern experienced by a lot of ladies is high first 3 months, low middle 3 months and high - and higher! - the third.

But not by everyone LOL - which again is dead normal for diabetics!!


----------

